# Midway: Deutscher Trailer zum Weltkriegsepos



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Midway: Deutscher Trailer zum Weltkriegsepos* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Midway: Deutscher Trailer zum Weltkriegsepos*


----------



## paladin60 (25. Juli 2019)

Scheint ganz unterhaltsam zu werden.
Die CGI Effekte fürs Kino scheinen aber immer mehr zu stagnieren, das sieht in fast allen Filmen mittlerweile immer mehr nach einem Computerspiel aus.
Die Gefechtsszenen könnten auch aus einem Battlefield Trailer stammen,


----------



## Ersy90 (25. Juli 2019)

Rolland Emmerich you say?
Shut up and take my money!


----------



## oeia (25. Juli 2019)

Ist auch meine Meinung, nachdem ich den Trailer gesehen habe.


----------



## Leuenzahn (25. Juli 2019)

"Midway - Für die Freiheit" 

Die Folgen des Pazifikkrieges waren der Aufstieg Rotchinas und Nordkoreas. Beides kommunistische Staaten, jedenfalls offiziell, China ist mal eher ein Art Nationaler Sozialismus, stark ethnozentriert mit anhängendem Turbokapitalismus, welche es mit dem damaligen kaiserlichen Japan so nie gegeben hätte. 

Diese beiden Staaten, die mit der Schützenhilfe der verfallenden Staaten aus Übersee (wer solche "Antikommunisten" hat, der braucht den Kommunist nicht mehr fürchten) erst entstehen konnten, sind nun der "Feind der Freiheit". Eigentlich muß man da am besten gleich einmarschieren und ein paar Millionen Tote produzieren, damit es da "freier" zugeht. Aus dem Irakkrieg nix gelernt, würd ich ma sagen. 

Meine Feinde sind die Chinesen und die Koreaner nicht. Und so dumpfe Kriegspropaganda für ein Pazifikszenario, wo Team Trump schon wieder gern was einrühren möchte, brauche ich auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Und so dumpfe Kriegspropaganda für ein Pazifikszenario, wo Team Trump schon wieder gern was einrühren möchte, brauche ich auch nicht.


Ich frage mich was die Trump Administration mit diesen Film von Roland Emmerich zu tun hat.


----------



## HardlineAMD (26. Juli 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> "Midway - Für die Freiheit"
> 
> Die Folgen des Pazifikkrieges waren der Aufstieg Rotchinas und Nordkoreas. Beides kommunistische Staaten, jedenfalls offiziell, China ist mal eher ein Art Nationaler Sozialismus, stark ethnozentriert mit anhängendem Turbokapitalismus, welche es mit dem damaligen kaiserlichen Japan so nie gegeben hätte.
> 
> ...


Scheint ziemlich warm bei dir zu sein. Viel trinken, sonst setzt das Gehirn wieder aus und produziert solche Beiträge... .


----------

